# 55 To 72 Bowfront conversion



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

from my 55 gallon setup










to my 72 bowfront with sump, uv sterilizer, hob skimmer, 48" t5 glo ho


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

awesome, cant wait to venture into salt... my empty 55 in the corner here is calling to me after seeing this. 

Post some more pics once it clears up!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking tank n setup! Over 50% bigger than mine! Im so jealous! Lol


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

JTang said:


> Nice looking tank n setup! Over 50% bigger than mine! Im so jealous! Lol


thanks, my tank is missing something tho.... something your tank has....

a goby haha


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

video now that it has cleared up a bit

YouTube - ‪DSCF4960‬‏


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow the vid looks awesome.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

installed my skimmer


----------

